# Really nice Utah draw odds web site..



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been using this new site for about a month now, figuring 2013 hunts.
The more I use it, the more I like it!

You still have to do a little math, determining ( or removing ) last years
successful applicants, and adding your 2012 bonus or preference point..
BUT it does give a VERY accurate indication of your chances to draw permits.

I like the history as well, last 5 years of total applicants and permits available
for LE and OIAL hunts.....

Also all the new 30 units for general deer, all the 2012 numbers..

Here's the link:http: http://www.biggamedrawodds.com/big.game ... .utah.html
Enjoy :O||:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doesnt work, links dont go anywhere. All of these odds sites are questional at best.

I looked up my draw odds once after failing to draw a CWMU moose tag once, they showed *NO ONE* with my # of points had even put in for it. What a joke.


-DallanC


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't vouch for the accuracy of the numbers but the site worked for me and was super easy to use. Thanks Goofy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ok works now. 

Wow, my wife is guarenteed a Mt Goat tag in almost every area of the state... except for the one we put in for. LOL

Looks like my 16 moose points dont do a whole lot for me though.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My 15 moose points for wasatch could only take 17 more years.....getting close :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I can't vouch for the accuracy of the numbers but the site worked for me and was super easy to use. Thanks Goofy.


Your welcome izzy, Good to here from ya!
This site uses the Utah DWR's draw odds. EXSTREAMLY Accurate :!: 
I've used them for several years to constantly draw permits..

I've got a big bear found dening up in that NASTY canyon we were in.
I've got enough points for the spring hunt, debating rather to get it,
or wait til next year when I can draw the premium tag to hunt it.....

Decisions, decisions -Ov-


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I've got a big bear found dening up in that NASTY canyon we were in.
I've got enough points for the spring hunt, debating rather to get it,
or wait til next year when I can draw the premium tag to hunt it.....

Decisions, decisions -Ov-[/quote]

Let me know and I'll come help ya pack it out!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I've got a big bear found dening up in that NASTY canyon we were in.
> I've got enough points for the spring hunt, debating rather to get it,
> or wait til next year when I can draw the premium tag to hunt it.....
> 
> Decisions, decisions -Ov-


Let me know and I'll come help ya pack it out![/quote]

You got it :!:

And a note on this draw web site:
Best info you can find on last years new general deer unit odds


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks goofy! Seems like a pretty neat site and you don't have to pay! That's always a bonus!


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Very easy to use site. Thanks for putting up the link.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got to play around on it more. but what I looked at it saying if you have 7 points fro antelope for bonza unite they only give out 1 tag for that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That site is depressing. I'll never see a moose tag in my lifetime with 14 points. Especially if they keep cutting tags. Maybe it's time for a CWMU. I hope the catching operation the DWR did over the weekend will give them some answers on the parasite. It was fun to watch them catch the moose though. Don't even get me started on elk.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> That site is depressing. I'll never see a moose tag in my lifetime with 14 points. Especially if they keep cutting tags. Maybe it's time for a CWMU. I hope the catching operation the DWR did over the weekend will give them some answers on the parasite. It was fun to watch them catch the moose though. Don't even get me started on elk.


Even the top CWMU's are brutal....many have 1 tag....luck of the draw. I was thinking the same, trying to get "out" of the moose game.

Good luck...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I decided a long time ago that if I wanted to hunt a moose to save my money and head north. Either Alaska or Canada. Granted you may need to hire a guide and spend more money but if you really want to do it you can. 

I say this as I am getting ready to put in for my bison tag that I doubt that I'll ever see also.


----------

